# Fishermen Vs. Swimmers



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the rule about fishing around swimmers, or is there one? I am not worried about my common sense, it is the lack of it on the swimmers part that concerns me.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

RipinLips said:


> What is the rule about fishing around swimmers, or is there one? I am not worried about my common sense, it is the lack of it on the swimmers part that concerns me.



I think circle hooks are mandatory and they have to be vented before you release them.

But as long as you are not fishing in a no fishing zone I am pretty sure it's a fish/swim at your own risk.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Haha


----------

